

Show HN: Brackets Ninja – Create brackets for tournaments and championships - fastrd
http://bracketsninja.com
A new tool I created allows you to create Brackets for managing leagues, tournaments, and championships online!&lt;p&gt;The tool is extremely recommended for office sports.. :)&lt;p&gt;What do you think?
======
shacharz
Sweet, going to use it for my LAN-Parties!

